# Hawaii - Big Island Recommendations



## cadberry (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi All,
I am going to the big island for about a week and I was wondering if anyone here has any good restaurant/sites/activities recommendations. I am staying outside of Kona but plan to travel all around the island. Thanks.

-Anthony


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 21, 2014)

Not my island but I am sure Mikey will chime in, he is in Kona. Plenty to do if you have a car. 

Stefan


----------



## cadberry (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks anyways. Anyone know anything about the four seasons restaurant?


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 25, 2014)

Forget the food, that is where the good Koa is at. The red and dark brown are the rarest.
You want to find quartersawn pieces about 1&1/4 inch thick with bold curly figure (8 or more lines of curl per inch is best).


----------



## daveb (Jul 25, 2014)

Rent a convertible.

Snorkel - Gear is readily available everywhere.

Lots on Big Island but a day trip to Kauai will be time well spent.


----------



## Twistington (Jul 25, 2014)

Burl Source said:


> Forget the food, that is where the good Koa is at. The red and dark brown are the rarest.
> You want to find quartersawn pieces about 1&1/4 inch thick with bold curly figure (8 or more lines of curl per inch is best).



I found one picture to sum you up Mark.:tease:


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 25, 2014)

I second Mark's recommendation! When will you be there? Wish I could give you more insider info, but most of what I know you will also find in the guides. Last time I was there was approx. 4 years ago and that was mostly on the north side. Definitely get a car - convertibles are nice, especially on the Kona side (it's quite wet in Hilo...), but for other areas (like up Mauakea for star gazing) a 4-wheel drive would be better. For Hawaiian standards I was surprised how far apart things are, but that's why they call it the Big Island, I guess  Driving around through the lava fields is nice. I am sure you will (and should) check out the Volcanoes Park, if you are lucky you will see some lava flow - that changes frequently. On the Kona side, I enjoyed the Puuhonua o Honaunau National Park, Kealakekua Bay, and just driving south with a few stops. Maybe visit one of the coffee growers? I also really like the old Hawaiian petroglyphs, and there are a few places where you can see them carved into stone. On the Hilo side I also thought Akaka Falls was nice but it may carry less water now over the summer. But the whole rainforest part of that area is neat. I hear they also have zip lines now, that should be a great thing to do. And, of course, everything water-related, from snorkeling to checking out turtles. I hear that helicopter tours and some of the boat tours for snorkeling are great, but have not done any of those myself (yet). 

As for other islands, depends on how long you are there. Kauai is my favorite island, very laid back, green and lush (not called the 'Garden Isle' for nothing). Personally, I find Maui overrated, has become very touristy and is (in many places) not too different to Oahu anymore - but that is only based on a one-week trip there and many friends from maui will hit me when they read this  Don't come to Waikiki unless you want nightlife, lot's of shopping and hustle and bustle, and a beach where 'being seen' is the important thing. 

Stefan


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 26, 2014)

Aloha, sorry about the late check in. I hate to say it, but between work and the parents I really haven't had a chance to check out a lot of the attractions. The main thing about the Big Island can be summed up in two words...water sports (unless you want to hunt goats, then it's a few more words:biggrin. Snorkeling, diving, boating, fishing...the Big Island stands up to anywhere in the world. If you feel like watching a five mountain sun rise from a six man outrigger canoe send me a PM, I'll hook you up (it's free, but you have to do your share of the work). As far as land activities go, get this guide... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HUC38NM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 Don't wast your time on others, this one will give you everything you need and more.

I don't have any direct info on the Four Seasons restaurant, but the resort is consistently rated one of the best in the nation, so the food's probably pretty good. If you get the chance, I highly recommend breakfast at "The Hawaiian Style Cafe" in Waimea. Bring your appetite.

That's all I got right now. Like I said, if you feel like going for an early morning paddle send me a PM. You'll meet some really nice people and maybe some dolphins.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## cadberry (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow, Thanks everyone for your input. My girlfriend and I are arriving on Thursday night , 31st, and we leave on the 8th, we are staying in Holualoa and are renting a jeep. The guidebook I have been reading through is The Big Island Revealed so I have learned quite a lot about the big island and all the good places to see. In regards to getting koa, hell yes! Sign me up, I love koa! A nice salad bowl or something would be cool and some lumber for handles would also be great. Any suggestions? Checking out the sunrise sounds interesting, Ill have to think about it. Thanks again! 

Anthony


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 6, 2014)

Sounds like a nice long trip, I am sure you had a good time. The latter part starting Thursday in for some weather on the Big Island as Iselle with an eye for now is on track to make contact. Followed by Julio 2 days later which may be building up steam. Time will tell but you might have a hard time getting out of there on the 8th.


----------



## cadberry (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for your concern. The mountains shielded the Kona side so we didnt experience anything really, just a tranquil sunset and evening. Hilo on the other hand got the brunt of it. On my travels I came across a flier for a custom knife maker named Hiko Ito. Anyone heard of him? I didnt have the time to check it out. Mahalo


----------

